# Food aggression



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

Ochii has been starting to be food aggressive and I was wondering if anyone had any pointers on this. So far I have just been letting him bite me to show that I don't care if he does or not his aggression is not going to bother me or make me go away. I don't know if that's right or not so any pointers would be nice. So far he doesn't hurt but that's because he isn't trying all the way to bite me really hard and no he isn't beaking me he is waring me to stay away from his food. I can take a video if anyone thinks they could help better if they saw exactly what happens.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I had some problems with biting before. Mainly, from what I know about biting, you must react as little as possible to the bite. If you jump and make a big show, you're reinforcing the behavior, as birds see that as a treat. If they continue biting and don't let go, you can either push towards the bird or make a loud noise by hitting something around you, therefore distracting the birds. It is now my first instinct to make a loud sound somehow instead of pulling back real quickly.

However, I don't know much about food aggression with birds, so I'm not sure what to tell you about that. The biting I was dealing with was with something different. Good luck with it, though!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine can be pushy if you dump fresh food into dishes without removing them from the cage. All my bowls can be accessed from outside the cage, so I remove them and fill them, then return them to the cage. This seems to have curbed the nipping.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

Ya I literally have no reaction at all to him and I just make him do what I want him to do anyway instead of letting him win so I was asking if that was right or not lol. He doesn't get mad if I give him more food in his bowl or hand him food anywhere, but if he thinks I'm going to take it from him then he makes angryish noises and lashes at my hand really fast over and over. like the other day he was in his foraging dish on the ground and I needed him for something and he got really mad cause he thought I was trying to take his food so I just let him bite all he wanted without any reaction until he stepped up.


----------

